

Ask HN: What kind of prize would get you to enter an online contest? - triviatise

What type of expected value would you need to have to bother? For example, For 1 minute I would need to have an expected value of at least $1 (where EV = probability to win * prize value)<p>would you rather have a higher chance to win a smaller prize (like a technical book) or a smaller chance to win a bigger prize (like a macbook air)? Assume the same expected value<p>What are some examples of prizes that you would want to win?
======
nantes
A prize that is not a commodity. I'd love one-on-one time with a previous
startup founder, a prioritized email exchange with some noteworthy person or
expert, or access to a service that is not yet available.

If it had to be a commodity, I would like it to be something that is
productive and not a luxury. Although a MacBook would be nice, I'd much prefer
a better chance to win a developer's license for something like PyCharm.

------
mooism2
It doesn't work like that, at least not for me. My perceived chances of
winning first prize of a £1000 laptop is always going to be less than 1 in
10,000.

I assume the competition promoter is making a profit out of it somehow.

~~~
triviatise
even if the probability is published?

~~~
mooism2
The published probability is conditional on my entry being accepted, and
implies there is a fixed number of entries allowed. What are my chances of
being one of those lucky people allowed to play? Less than 100%.

~~~
triviatise
what if the probability is published and constantly updated and there are
simple ways to improve your probability?

~~~
mooism2
If there are simple things I can do to improve my chances, there are simple
things other people can do to worsen my chances (by improving theirs).

Really at this point it isn't primarily a competition any more but has become
a game. So make the game play engaging etc.

